# A cool picture



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

I took this picture at the Minnesota como conservatory thought I'd share it 




[/url]free upload[/IMG]


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 23, 2017)

There's some kind of bug on that Zinnia.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2017)

That's not a native.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

nice colour contrasts.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2017)

Pigment primaries - red, blue & yellow.


----------

